# How Do I Cancel Account?



## Wade Benz (Apr 8, 2011)

So the option is not anywhere on the *My Profile* or *My Rollitup* section. How do I cancel this account I made? I've emailed the useless fucking admin twice over 6 weeks and not one reply....


----------



## ChubbySoap (Apr 8, 2011)

you quit using it basically...that's about it


----------



## Chomps (Apr 8, 2011)

Try contacting a mod..

I heard if you 'admit' to being underage then your acct gets wiped. Don't know if its true as I've never tried it myself.


----------



## grow space (Apr 8, 2011)

this is the the site biggest FAIL !!!! WHEN i fucking want, i should get my shit deleted, u fucking add some liking system like in the damn facebook, and even there u can delete your account by yourself !!!! WE DEMAND CHANGES !!!!


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2011)

I always upload my pics to my albums, that way I can delete the whole lot when I like. As far as an account is concerned, just stop posting and close that ficticious email address you set up to link the account to....(you did set up a ficticious email address didn't you? lol)

I would like the Last 5 post's feature back, and multiple uploads, and a train set for Xmas...

peace, DST


----------



## grow space (Apr 8, 2011)

no changes . yes. what a family ! mods, no!


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 8, 2011)

I agree, if shit goes down bad I would want this account deleted.......
I thought they would delete your account here if you requested?


----------



## Wade Benz (Apr 8, 2011)

lol, a whole lot of the same feelings it seems. These admin are useless (at least the actual site admin) whom I've emailed twice regarding closing my account but about 9 times for a simple handle change without having to re-create. 

But I guess since these webmasters are too busy with real-life to run one of the most popular marijuana sites on the world wide web.

It's like update your articles from a month ago idiot webmaster(s) at RIU! I've even messaged them multiple times to write them for free when I first enrolled on this site (English major Uni) and still no reply.

I guess hence why they call it .org

but again, I thought you couldn't make advertising money off .org as its an organizational designation? 

Either way,

EPIC FAIL: for the webmasters whom are useless.


PS. I'm 14 *fucking years old*


----------



## Biological Graffity (Apr 8, 2011)

...no they do not SCAR , Christ I can still find my OLD account on here from like 4 years ago...I read it sometimes just to remind my self what a dumb ass I can be...LOL
...to give this site justice , it took them less than 24 hrs to change the name of my grow log per my request, but as far as I know, they dont delete NOTHING!


----------



## angelsbandit (Apr 8, 2011)

If they deleted peoples posts all the time the threads would no longer make sense due to the fact that blocks of posts would be missing.


----------



## Wade Benz (Apr 8, 2011)

Not to mention that it has a "Delete journal entry" option in their fucking settings, and when you actually *select* to delete your journal and proceed to the next page entries it doesn't even clear them. Wow, starting to realize if it weren't for such a great community I'd have never even signed up. Deceiving useless site with all you great people.

I got an idea, give me this site for a month to actually add good content for the members rather than rely on your members to carry your site.... FFS considering how long this site has been active too, you'd figure it'd have a dedicated webmaster or admin to reply to emails. Yah right....


----------



## Wade Benz (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm not asking about posts's nor have i mentioned it. 

I'm talking about two simple options.

Deleting MY journal entries and MY account. 

How fucking useless is this site when you cannot do that?

Didn't they assume when they made it people would want a bit of privacy or in case of R/L situations, the able to delete their incriminating evidence lol.


----------



## angelsbandit (Apr 8, 2011)

How would you propose your account be deleted without deleting your posts? Your posts are your account.
You can simply quit posting and your entrys will fade into obscurity. The more you post the nearer the top your posts remain.


----------



## Wade Benz (Apr 8, 2011)

angel you obviously know nothing about xhtml and Bulletin Boards. It's totally plausible to make the account inactive and delete it while keeping their posts and just providing a dead-link if people click the commentators profile.

I don't care if my posts are still here or not, I didn't comment on that. They can stay. I want my account deleted. Simple, just need the busy admins to wake the fuck up and realize their harboring a 14 year old.


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 10, 2011)

i didn't get my way so now i want my account deleted , well professor maybe you should have brush up on your reading skills and read the rules you agreed to in the first place


----------



## Electrojet (Apr 22, 2011)

From what I can see lurking this place for a month, the easiest and possibly only way to get your account deleted is to piss off an admin. Just throwing it out there...


----------



## dtp5150 (Aug 2, 2012)

I have to quit using this website, because when you type "dtp5150" in google, you get "DTP5150 - STONER IN MARIJUANA GROWING COMMUNITY" in GOGGLE. YEAH< THATS ALL I AM. Peace out online folks. I KNOW EXPLOITATION.


----------



## F A B (Aug 2, 2012)

Electrojet said:


> From what I can see lurking this place for a month, the easiest and possibly only way to get your account deleted is to piss off an admin. Just throwing it out there...



nope just gets u banned account remains


----------



## F A B (Aug 2, 2012)

dtp5150 said:


> I have to quit using this website, because when you type "dtp5150" in google, you get "DTP5150 - STONER IN MARIJUANA GROWING COMMUNITY" in GOGGLE. YEAH< THATS ALL I AM. Peace out online folks. I KNOW EXPLOITATION.



thats why u use a account name not link to u


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 2, 2012)

Just to put an end to this pointless thread of whining here's the skinny.

*YOUR ACCOUNT WILL NEVER BE DELETED!

*So shut the fuck up and stop comming here.

No one cares if you post stuff to your profile, no one worries if your going to post an update.

If you stop using the site, your profile will fade into obscurity along with anything you've added to the site. 

No one will mourn your leaving, no one will ever care that you were even here. So stay or go, it's all your choice but no matter what the posts will remain for posterity even if no one cares.

on a final note, just stop. Your not going to get your way just because you don't like it.


----------



## F A B (Aug 2, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> Just to put an end to this pointless thread of whining here's the skinny.
> 
> *YOUR ACCOUNT WILL NEVER BE DELETED!
> 
> ...


why dont you take your own advice 
your post is rude and against the rules 
there is no reason for you to say things like that


----------



## obijohn (Aug 2, 2012)

Two things: use a name aside from your real name. Then if someone googles it it's just a name, no connection to you. Second, the Internet is not private. Whatever you post or put on here can be accessed by anyone.

So don't use your real name, and don't post something you don't want publicly available....not that it really matters if you are not using your real name


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 2, 2012)

F A B said:


> why dont you take your own advice
> your post is rude and against the rules
> there is no reason for you to say things like that


That's hilarious coming from you.


----------



## F A B (Aug 2, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> That's hilarious coming from you.


im only rude to people that make posts like u 
but glad u found my post funnier then yours was


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 2, 2012)

You were right, mine was rude and uncalled for and I shouldn't have made it.


----------



## F A B (Aug 2, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> You were right, mine was rude and uncalled for and I shouldn't have made it.


thats cool bro


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 2, 2012)

On another note, I've just sent my legion of ninjas to your house and their going to steal your anal virginity. I'm sorry but they left their cell phones at the hideout so I can't call it off.


----------



## F A B (Aug 2, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> On another note, I've just sent my legion of ninjas to your house and their going to steal your anal virginity. I'm sorry but they left their cell phones at the hideout so I can't call it off.


haha im not home 
but i left a note telling them a change of plans and to return to the hideout and carry out mission on new target


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 2, 2012)

F A B said:


> haha im not home
> but i left a note telling them a change of plans and to return to the hideout and carry out mission on new target



You named me as the target didn't you......


----------



## F A B (Aug 2, 2012)

took care of your ninja 
[video=youtube;xW2VfMghh3A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xW2VfMghh3A[/video]


----------



## F A B (Aug 2, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> You named me as the target didn't you......


too bad you cant call them


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 2, 2012)

Why would I call them off?

All this means is I'm getting some sweet, sweet butt secks tonight!


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Aug 2, 2012)

I accidentally posted my home, mobile and work phone numbers. 
My home address my girlfriends pornos my life schedule and pics of cooking meth onto this site can someone help me


----------



## polyarcturus (Aug 2, 2012)

stoned cockatoo said:


> I accidentally posted my home, mobile and work phone numbers.
> My home address my girlfriends pornos my life schedule and pics of cooking meth onto this site can someone help me


i can help you with your girlfriends pornos


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 2, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> i can help you with your girlfriends pornos


ya depending on some variables ill help hey too


----------



## F A B (Aug 2, 2012)

stoned cockatoo said:


> I accidentally posted my home, mobile and work phone numbers.
> My home address my girlfriends pornos my life schedule and pics of cooking meth onto this site can someone help me


does she live at address u posted 
and how about posting her number


----------



## thehole (Nov 26, 2012)

I requested my account to be removed over 2 months ago numerous times and here I am still able to login. I wanted it deleted because I will be on the road for a few years. But the only person who was nice enough to reply to my request, Chiceh, told me she doesn't think there is a way to remove an account. I find it disheartening that I have no control over my account. I've contacted the bogus support button at the bottom right but never a response. Poor fucking moderation and maintenance on a great website. Are these people just lazy or what? I'm also sad to see some of the responses on other threads of people asking the same question. Just angry and insulting comments for people asking a simple and legit question.


----------



## sunni (Nov 26, 2012)

most forums ive been on which is alot do not remove accounts it isntjust a rollitup thing,


----------

